# New apologetics book



## cih1355 (Jul 17, 2009)

I just started to read Jason Lisle's book,_The Ultimate Proof of Creation_. It is from a presuppositionalist perspective. 

Here is a link you can go to for more information about it:

Amazon.com: Ultimate Proof of Creation: Dr Jason Lisle: Books


----------



## Skyler (Jul 17, 2009)

Ultimate proof? How can he call it the Ultimate Proof when it's not even about the cosmological argument?


----------

